# terrarium



## Superman (Jun 19, 2010)

How much would it cost to build this kind of terrarium (image below).
How hard would it be to maintain.

The blue is water, then there is a wooden plate with an opening to the water. there is a higer plateau with a small water fall and a tree on the right. This is just the layout. Other stuff would come in there to

EDIT: Dimensions are flexible



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

i think id be a little worried of whatever goes in there getting stuck under the wood over the water, would a paludarium not be better suited to whatever it is you have in mind? just a thought.


----------



## Superman (Jun 19, 2010)

Here is the funny thing. My snake got lost in my toilet for over a day until he just came back. I have very little doubt that he would drown down there in the water section. The water would not have to be right up to the wooden plate you know, right? And also could have different objects under water to. 

A paludarium looks kinda interesting. I´ve never heard of anything like that, but it looks cool from what the pictures I´ve looked. Feels like it would be hard to maintain on a large scale though am I right :S


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

You lost your snake in a loo? Not to be rude but you sound like you don't have the mental competence to pull off a set up like this =S

As for keeping a snake in it, only snakes that need humid environments will survive in this set up, corn snakes, royals etc will all be prone to respiratory infections with the high humidity.

also, am I reading the dimensions right?? 4 metres by 5 metres? aside from being hard to set up, this will also cost you a bomb xD

cool idea I guess but massively flawed, you need to think it through some more and maybe look at some other watered vivariums to see what they do


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the sizes are (roughly) 16ft x 13ft. That's bigger than the average lounge.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Meko said:


> the sizes are (roughly) 16ft x 13ft. That's bigger than the average lounge.


I think thats an actual tree he has in there :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i don't think that's a waterfall either; i think his bath is leaking.


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Superman said:


> Here is the funny thing. My snake got lost in my toilet for over a day until he just came back. I have very little doubt that he would drown down there in the water section. The water would not have to be right up to the wooden plate you know, right? And also could have different objects under water to.
> 
> A paludarium looks kinda interesting. I´ve never heard of anything like that, but it looks cool from what the pictures I´ve looked. Feels like it would be hard to maintain on a large scale though am I right :S


 the funny thing? its not really funny you lost your snake down the toilet:bash:

a paludarium on that scale - i didnt even look at the dimensions - but for that size - it would be like maintaining a garden with a pond i guess :lol2:

thats gonna have to be some very very thick and toughened glass in those sizes.


----------



## Superman (Jun 19, 2010)

I kept my snake in the toilet cause I dont have a large enough habitat for him to stretch straight. Despite my efforts he got into the toilet, but thank god I got him back. 

The dimensions may vary or do and are flexible. I am thinking of building it myself and I know that glass terrariums can cost many hundreds, hence the idea of building it myself and asking at a forum for some light on the issue. 

Think about it. Even a box that size is sad. Where can the snake go? No where. Its so sad that they have to be in a box there whole life. personally I would let mine free, but live in finland sadly enough


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Superman said:


> *I kept my snake in the toilet* cause I dont have a large enough habitat for him to stretch straight. Despite my efforts he got into the toilet, but thank god I got him back.
> 
> The dimensions may vary or do and are flexible. I am thinking of building it myself and I know that glass terrariums can cost many hundreds, hence the idea of building it myself and asking at a forum for some light on the issue.
> 
> Think about it. Even a box that size is sad. Where can the snake go? No where. Its so sad that they have to be in a box there whole life. personally I would let mine free, but live in finland sadly enough


You shit and piss in a toilet and you thought it was a good place to keep a snake?
How can you even say keeping a snake in a vivarium is sad when you kept yours in a fu:censor:ing toilet!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Superman said:


> but live in finland sadly enough


take that into consideration when you read the rest.



Superman said:


> *I kept my snake in the toilet* cause I dont have a large enough habitat for him to stretch straight. *Despite my efforts he got into the toilet*, but thank god I got him back.


i'm guessing he's saying that he keeps his snake in the bathroom and once it managed to escape into the toilet


----------



## Superman (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes in the actual *toilet*, so he can *stretch*. Jeez what a troll :S

No one is actually going to give me any real advice, like building materials or such?

Dimensions are flexible


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

i doubt very much ANYBODY has undertaken an enclosure this size - your best bet would be to talk to a glazer/glass manufacturer - your going to need glass like that used in sky scrapers to be tough enough in those sizes imo - something that will bond the glass together - its will have to be real heavy duty. 

you mention that buying a viv costs hundreds - when you take into consideration the scale and extra strength of materials - your gonna go into thousands, pannels that size will probably have to be made to order specially 

personally i think you need to rethink the whole thing over for the sheer size it would be cheaper to buy shipping container and put in some large viewing windows - heating is going to be hard if you havent the cash to pay for the ammount of electric it wuill use. i just dont think the whole thing is been very realistic - how big is this snake?


----------



## Superman (Jun 19, 2010)

what if I meade it out of acrylic glass and partially plastic or wood?

Its a corn snake, but dont say that a smaller will do cause its a complete joke that snakes are "happy" in these kinds of prisons. they need more space to be elusive. They need natural habitats. They need companions. They need SEX. They need to be able to fend there territory. They need to Hunt


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

they don't 'need' it as they've come from captive bred stock where their past x generations haven't been free living snakes.

Even if it's made out of glass, wood or plastic it's still huge and not something that anybody would have attempted before. The biggest one i can think of seeing on here is Monitor Mad's 'viv' for one of his monitors; but that isn't a viv as he pretty much just converted his loft.
The sizes you're looking at are bigger than my bedroom, so most people would probably just use a room rather than making a viv


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Superman said:


> what if I meade it out of acrylic glass and partially plastic or wood?
> 
> Its a corn snake, but dont say that a smaller will do cause its a complete joke that snakes are "happy" in these kinds of prisons. they need more space to be elusive. They need natural habitats. They need companions. They need SEX. They need to be able to fend there territory. They need to Hunt


 im not even gonna bother - at the end of the day its your time and money :lol2:

for a corn, lets face it its no python or boa thats gonna smash its way through so personally id go with wood back and sides - acrylic/perspex is going to be cheaper and easier to deal with but will need to be quite thick in those ssizes to stop bowing 

the thinkg id be concerned about ost is the huuge volume of water it will hold, with much water comes much stress - the more water in = the more water force pushing outward on whatever material is holding it in - i think glass is probably the only strong option i cant see acrylic holding such volumes not to mention getting it to bond together if you could construct the bottom third from tough glass to hold the water then build around that - so basically you have a huuge glass square bowl. you can start to build the next two thirds up out of wood, sealing the inside to make it water tight/proof for the water fall, and basically begin a vivarium construction on a much larger scale - if that makes much sense at all - but if i HAD to try to build it, i think thats how i would set about handling it.


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Meko said:


> they don't 'need' it as they've come from captive bred stock where their past x generations haven't been free living snakes.
> 
> Even if it's made out of glass, wood or plastic it's still huge and not something that anybody would have attempted before. The biggest one i can think of seeing on here is Monitor Mad's 'viv' for one of his monitors; but that isn't a viv as he pretty much just converted his loft.
> The sizes you're looking at are bigger than my bedroom, so most people would probably just use a room rather than making a viv


he wants basically the bottom third filling with water - thats where is problems come in - 

personally id make an old bathtub look like a huuge rock for bathing if i absolutely had to


----------



## Superman (Jun 19, 2010)

A room sounds nice, pity i dont have one to spare


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

OMFG...
wtf were you smoking when you thought about that size viv?
have to taken into consideration cleaning out and maintaining that?
filling that with water will need a firehose...
and all that for a corn snake?
maybe a retic or burm, but a corn? wow

and why the F***! do you keep a snake in the bathroom!!!!! that's germ central.
if you keep a snake in the bathroom then im sorry but you should NOT be owning a snake.

im pretty sure your corn is CB so its been raised in a vivarium, it will not know what to do in a cage that size...

if im looking right is there a piece of wood on top of the water? even if you put a gap between the water and wood its still a terrible idea!

the cost would be unbelivable...

im sorry if i came over abit strong, but its not a very good idea...


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> A room sounds nice, pity i dont have one to spare


Err, if you don't have a room to spare, where were you thinking of putting the viv?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

My_SnAkE_rUlEs said:


> and why the F***! do you keep a snake in the bathroom!!!!! that's germ central.
> if you keep a snake in the bathroom then im sorry but you should NOT be owning a snake.
> 
> ..


a bathroom isn't germ central. A public one, maybe but not one in a house if you keep it clean like you should.


----------



## Conners (Dec 7, 2006)

This Superman guy is brilliant, he's the best value troll we've had for ages. 

More, please!


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

Meko said:


> a bathroom isn't germ central. A public one, maybe but not one in a house if you keep it clean like you should.


yeah i sipose so lol
i keep mine clean so we're all good =]


----------



## panteraholz (Mar 29, 2010)

Kaswear?


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

To the OP, how old are you? Just wondering =P


----------



## Sold81 (Dec 2, 2007)

Did the OP not mean 5ft X 4ft?

I had a very similar setup for my RES and it was murder to keep clean


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Sold81 said:


> Did the OP not mean 5ft X 4ft?
> 
> I had a very similar setup for my RES and it was murder to keep clean


 lol no i dont think so - he said its cruel to keep them in these small enclosures :lol2:
everybody pointed out the fact that the sizes were bigger than most peoples rooms and he didnt correct us. i think its just someone haveing a bit of a giggle 


a 5x4 foot would be much more realistic though - not a bad size (he'd never get that apple tree in there though lol)


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

ha ha ha ha ur going to need a diving suite to clean the water area out lol i thing u may need a scoper diving lisence to go with the viv m8 loool



sorry had to say that:lol2::mf_dribble::rotfl:


----------



## Superman (Jun 19, 2010)

man what a hangup on dimensions, jeez. ok lets say 2 m by 3 m and 1-2m high, better?


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

i kinda agree with that last post by him, everyone got hung up on dimensions when the guy DID say, and i qoute 'sizes are flexible'

so why not just tell him a smaller size. still tell him it's too big. and do a re-troll back.

cause i personally think he can EASILY pull off a 50x50 foot tbh.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

just smash a big hole in your bathroom wall (use a hammer, your fist or your head), 

then with some super glue (dont use a good sealent... waste of money),

fix perspex around the hole (or a clear plastic bag if you have no perspex).

throw some mud on the floor,

fill up the bath (make it over flow if you still want a waterfall)

add a couple of leaves and trees and now you have you big tank

oh and make sure you seal the toilet seat down maybe you can paint it brown and make it look like a tree stump.

maybe at a later date you can add an orangutan to make it look like a realistic jungle.... oh no corns come from north America my bad


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

i think that would be fine tbh, i was thinking more bathroom AND the bedroom next door, but if you think JUST the bathroom is sufficient, do that.

ideally you'd buy a seperate house for him and replace the walls with glass. or like ch4dg said, carrier bags, loose bits of paper, anything, really!

if the snake shouldn't be kept as a pet, why do you have one? pretty much all i'll say on the matter.

on a side note, don't forget it needs to be fed babies.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

SteamedPolecat said:


> on a side note, don't forget it needs to be fed babies.


ah that's where i'm going wrong....live or frozen:whistling2:


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> ah that's where i'm going wrong....live or frozen:whistling2:


live fat ones.

they tend to go off frozen cause their natural prey makes the same noise as a baby, and they aren't accustomed to anything else, preferably, feed it as many babies as possible.

you may have to start breeding if you can find the people to keep for breeding.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

SteamedPolecat said:


> you may have to start breeding if you can find the people to keep for breeding.


might have to pinch some from the wild to get my breeding colony set up then, best get on to kidnap_people.com:whistling2:


----------



## Skeet (Nov 25, 2010)

Superman said:


> man what a hangup on dimensions, jeez. ok lets say 2 m by 3 m and 1-2m high, better?


If it was perspex, it scratches (when cleaning) so would go frosty very quickly and need replacing.

So glass is your best bet.

For plate glass that sort of size, without factoring in how much water you want to put in it, you are looking at about £2700 or about 3100 Euro.

Best bet would be to build the bottom area with bricks and create a pond, then build up around that.

That way you could use perspex, still wouldn't be cheap though...but much cheaper than glass.

Anyway...how come you have a bathroom? I've never seen a bathroom under a bridge before?


----------

